# 2012 Samsung LED Anticipation Thread



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

Samsung LED 

More info : Click Here

Samsung UN46ES8000
Samsung UN50ES8000
Samsung UN55ES8000
Samsung UN60ES8000
Samsung UN65ES8000
Samsung UN75ES8000

Other series Samsung is to have. Sizes are still not 100% confirmed

EH4000
EH4500
EH5000 
EH5300 
EH5500 
EH6100 
EH6710 
ES7000


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I have one of the very best Samsung interviews on video. I only have it posted on my Facebook page, this is another must see video to learn the most in depth information on these new emerging products.






Enjoy!

Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

FlatPanelsHD review of the ES8000.


----------

